# sync nikon/canon colors



## balauru (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a nikon dslr and my friend has a canon 5d mk2. I want to shoot with my nikon and edit the photos in lightroom so that the colours will be the same(or almost) as de 5d mk2. 
I know about the differences between the nikon and canon colours(at the same wb).
I read about the colorchecker but i think that will make 2 camera calibration profiles that will change both nikon and canon colors so that are the same.
Is there any way that i could create a camera calibration profile just for my nikon that could syncronize with that of the canon 5d mk2?
Or any other method?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2014)

I would colour-calibrate my monitor and work off of an X-rite colour-checker passport referenced in each set of images from both cameras.  I would think that trying to 'dial in' two identical profiles on different cameras would be very difficult indeed.


----------



## Alexr25 (Nov 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I would colour-calibrate my monitor and work off of an X-rite colour-checker passport referenced in each set of images from both cameras.  I would think that trying to 'dial in' two identical profiles on different cameras would be very difficult indeed.


Better still if you shoot in raw you can use an X-rite colour-checker passport to create custom camera profiles for Lightroom. Do it for both cameras under the same lighting conditions as you will be shooting under and apply the newly created custom profiles to the appropriate raw imports in Lightroom.
Doing it for just one camera will not work.


----------

